# Whats the best app or software to learn spanish?



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

cuál es la mejor aplicación o software para aprender español?

that's from google translate lol

trying memrise which seems ok and I have already memorised beer lol

"la cerveza" mmm

also trying the Babbel app which seems ok too...
seen the likes of rosetta stone are about £300 for the software

any recommendations 

buenas notches


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

Is that on your bow??


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

Try Duolino, it's a fun app but it involves listening, speaking, and translating from English to Spanish and vice versa!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Much more fun to get phissed with the locals in a bar.

Oh rugger, I have just noticed you are still in the U.K.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

I like Duolingo either via the web or via an app. Bonus - it's free!


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks I will give those a look.
Went through the memrise one again today and got half of it wrong.

Lets hope by this time next week ive made a bit of progress.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

el pescador said:


> cuál es la mejor aplicación o software para aprender español?
> 
> that's from google translate lol
> 
> ...


Coolang have a neat APP and the Spanish version is free (good reviews)


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Rosetta is supposed to be the best. The best one for me is a Spaniard.


----------



## LindaThompson (Nov 1, 2013)

+1 for Duolingo. It's great!


----------



## slatts (Sep 17, 2013)

*slatts*

DUOLINGO is excellent for a phone or computer and is easy to use and can be done at your own pace


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The big problem with any computer/online based method is the pronunciation. You can hear what it sounds like and you think you are making the same sounds, but very often you aren't. Just try recording your own voice and then hear it played back.


----------

